# Elite Screens AcousticPro 180inch diagonal



## Naveen G

Elite Screens ZR180WH1-A1080 AcousticPro Fixed Frame Material - 16:9 Aspect Ratio - 180" Diagonal Viewing Size(156.9" x 88.3")

Pick up only in Atlanta area
$180


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

